# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Sorkadhe Këlcyri

## Agim Metbala

*Z. Sorkadhe Këlcyri, kam nderin t'Ju roj ditëlindjen, duke Ju dëshiruar avansim në të gjitha fushat e mundhshme të jetës, e sidomos në fushën e artit, shëndet, prosperitet e harmoni në jetë...*

----------


## pranvera bica

Shendet,lumturi ne familje e harmoni ne shoqeri!Jete te gjate ju uroj!

----------

